# Can the daytime running lights be programmed not to come on?



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

I asked my dealer whether they could be turned off and he said he's pretty sure they couldn't. He noted it may be something to do with the law and safety regulations, etc. I told him that I didn't think it was illegal to program them off since I had the dealer do that with my Bimmer. I dunno, I guess I'm just not a big fan of the DRL


----------



## Outrageous (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Can the daytime running lights be programmed not to come on? (TCinOC)*

This has been discussed quite a bit already, so try a search for more info. In the meantime, check out:
http://www.touaregfaq.com/


----------



## Outrageous (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Can the daytime running lights be programmed not to come on? (Outrageous)*

By the way, the short answer is "yes".


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Can the daytime running lights be programmed not to come on? (Outrageous)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Outrageous* »_By the way, the short answer is "yes".

Got it, thanks Outrageous. Sorry..guess I'm not familiar with this forum yet and haven't utilized the search function.


----------



## styx (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Can the daytime running lights be programmed not to come on? (TCinOC)*

By the way.... if you subtract 1 - you get an option in the MFI under lights to toggle them on/off. If you subtract 2 - it appears to disable them completely (no option in MFI although I don't know why you would want to do that).


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Can the daytime running lights be programmed not to come on? (styx)*

If you subtract 2 rather than 1 then you deactivate this code: +000002 - Headlight for USA/Canada actively. Not sure what that actaully means.


----------



## Outrageous (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Can the daytime running lights be programmed not to come on? (spockcat)*

I wonder what happens if you subtract 3 (1 for DRL's active and 2 for USA/Canada lights active)? I don't suppose this would give you the halogen high beams along with the xenon?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Can the daytime running lights be programmed not to come on? (Outrageous)*

Have you tried to figure out exactly which functions are active on this code? My total is: 0105694
The coding is:
+000001 - Day headlight actively
+000002 - Headlight for USA/Canada actively
+000004 - Comfort interior lighting actively
+000008 - Sensor for rain and light identification blocks
+000016 - Coming Home lighting actively
+000032 - Fog tail light blocks
+000064 - Fog headlight blocks
+000128 - Headlight with gas pressure light (xenon) blocks
+000256 - Marking light for USA/Canada blocks
+000512 - not occupy/unknown
+001024 - Headlamp wash/wipe system blocks
+002048 - EKP relay blocks (only petrol engines)
+004096 - Wake UP function for pneumatic cushioning actively (if September advice Stg. for pneumatic cushioning blocks)
+008192 - Secondary battery for V10-tdi blocks
+016384 - Booster battery blocks
+032768 - Seat heating Low variant blocks (only if WITHOUT MEMORY function)
+065536 - Electrical load management actively
+131072 - Disconnection fog tail light with high level actively (ONLY for Japan)
I can't come up with the right number for my coding.
EDIT: Nevermind. My math error. I note that if you want to use the rear fog light (assuming you get the correct switch), you need to activate it with the VAGCOM. Also note that In a previous post I mentioned that there was no wire to the rear fog. This was based on info from someone else a couple of months ago. Now I do not know for sure. I suspect the wiring MAY be in place.


_Modified by spockcat at 5:59 PM 12-14-2003_


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Can the daytime running lights be programmed not to come on? (Outrageous)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Outrageous* »_I wonder what happens if you subtract 3 (1 for DRL's active and 2 for USA/Canada lights active)? I don't suppose this would give you the halogen high beams along with the xenon?

I have posted the solution to this here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1152001
And to Spockcat for the fog light connection, there is no wire to the fog light, just the socket. I confirmed this again today. Looks like it will be fun trying to fish a wire up and out of the door.


----------



## Outrageous (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Can the daytime running lights be programmed not to come on? (spockcat)*

2+4+8+16+64+128+1024+2048+4096+32768+65536=105694
Not sure why you don't have +256 (Marking lights for USA).


----------



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Can the daytime running lights be programmed not to come on? (spockcat)*

Total on bits = 0105694	
1=ON
0.......0........1 - Day headlight actively 
1.......2........2 - Headlight for USA/Canada actively 
1.......4........4 - Comfort interior lighting actively 
1.......8........8 - Sensor for rain and light identification blocks 
1......16.......16 - Coming Home lighting actively 
0.......0.......32 - Fog tail light blocks 
1......64.......64 - Fog headlight blocks 
1.....128......128 - Headlight with gas pressure light (xenon) blocks 
0.......0......256 - Marking light for USA/Canada blocks 
0.......0......512 - not occupy/unknown 
1....1024.....1024 - Headlamp wash/wipe system blocks 
1....2048.....2048 - EKP relay blocks (only petrol engines) 
1....4096.....4096 - Wake UP function for pneumatic cushioning actively
0.......0.....8192 - Secondary battery for V10-tdi blocks 
0.......0....16384 - Booster battery blocks 
1...32768....32768 - Seat heating Low variant blocks (only if WITHOUT MEMORYfunction)	
1...65536....65536 - Electrical load management actively 
0.......0...131072 - Disconnection fog tail light with high level actively (ONLY for Japanese an)
Total = 105694


----------



## cgmb16 (Jul 22, 2003)

To Spockcat:
I noticed in your post above that gave a list of coding one of them was:
+000008 - Sensor for rain and light identification blocks
Could this have anything to do with why my automatic lights/rainsensor won't work??? I don't know if the dealer could have messed the coding up. They are assuming that the sensor itself went bad, but it only quit working when I asked them to disable the DRL's.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (cgmb16)*

If they subtracted 9 instead of 1 from your number, then yes that could be the reason. Too bad you don't have a VAGCOM so you could check this yourself.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Can the daytime running lights be programmed not to come on? (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_And to Spockcat for the fog light connection, there is no wire to the fog light, just the socket. I confirmed this again today. Looks like it will be fun trying to fish a wire up and out of the door.









Too bad about the wire. You are right, it would be VERY difficult to run the wire into the back hatch. Maybe you could use Bluetooth wireless!


----------



## cgmb16 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_If they subtracted 9 instead of 1 from your number, then yes that could be the reason. Too bad you don't have a VAGCOM so you could check this yourself.

If anyone who HAS a VAGCOM would like to try to subtract 9 instead of 1...please do so, and post on here the results. See if when doing this...it deactivates the lights where they don't work in auto mode also see if it takes the footwell lighting out of the menu. That way I can tell my dealer that they made a mistake in the coding and they do not need to order another sensor!!!!!







Thanks!!!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (cgmb16)*

It might be that they didn't just subtract 9. I would imagine that if they coded with -10 to -15 everything from -1 to -8 would be lost. You need to find someone locally with a VAGCOM who can put the right code in for our car.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

*Re: (cgmb16)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cgmb16* »_
If anyone who HAS a VAGCOM would like to try to subtract 9 instead of 1...please do so, and post on here the results. See if when doing this...it deactivates the lights where they don't work in auto mode also see if it takes the footwell lighting out of the menu. That way I can tell my dealer that they made a mistake in the coding and they do not need to order another sensor!!!!!







Thanks!!!

Craig, if you don't get this figured out by the time I'm back in January and I do end up getting a Vaggie for Christmas, I'll take a trip over and we can play around with it.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SlvrA3 (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Can the daytime running lights be programmed not to come on? (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_...there is no wire to the fog light, just the socket. I confirmed this again today. Looks like it will be fun trying to fish a wire up and out of the door.









Referring to the fog light wire, do you mean there is no copper wire leading from the electical system to the lens assembly, or do you mean there is no metal contact at the bottom of the bulb socket?
I had an A4 which had a rear fog light on the left. At one time, I switched the rear lenses to smoked versions from Europe. IIRC, the European version had a metal contact for the fog light for the RIGHT lens as well.
Therefore, in addition to enabling the rear fog light code, and installing the non-US light switch, it's possible that a non-US tail light assembly is also required.


----------



## Outrageous (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Can the daytime running lights be programmed not to come on? (Outrageous)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Outrageous* »_2+4+8+16+64+128+1024+2048+4096+32768+65536=105694
Not sure why you don't have +256 (Marking lights for USA).

Now I think I have an idea. Want to have parking lights? Try adding 256.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Can the daytime running lights be programmed not to come on? (TReg510)*

The center rear lights (in the door) is a combo assembly that hold a total of three bulbs. One is for the reverse light, one is for the running light (large red lens), and the last is for the fog light (which has no bulb). The only wires running to that assembly are + for running light, + for reverse lights and a negative ground wire that is common to all three sockets. There is an empty hole where the fog light + wire should be.
The socket is there, the light isn't. The contacts for the fog light socket is there. I pulled out the multi meter and have continuity from the contacts in the fog light socket to the wiring plug on the back of the bulb assembly.
So, all it should take is a bulb and a +12v lead to make the fog light work. You would need the euro headlight switch to enable the bulb and retain the stock appearance, but could just as easily wire any switch and light it up. I have no idea if a relay would be needed due to excess current draw, or if the system is designed to handle the load. I think the bulb is a halogen bulb (probably the exact same as the reverse lights) which would be a higher current draw than a standard bulb.
Also, the exact same setup is available on the right side as well, presumably for the right drive vehicles.


----------



## SlvrA3 (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Can the daytime running lights be programmed not to come on? (aircooled)*

Thanks aircooled http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Outrageous (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Can the daytime running lights be programmed not to come on? (aircooled)*

Two rear foglights would really supplement the reverse lights.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Can the daytime running lights be programmed not to come on? (Outrageous)*

Yes, except that there is a red lens on the inside of the fog portion on each side. I have no idea if this could be removed or not. Of course your can't really see this from the outside, so you will have to trust me on this!


----------



## cgmb16 (Jul 22, 2003)

Can someone please help me out and tell me what the original code is that came from the factory before modifying it to turn off the DRL's? or are they different for each car??? I am going to talk to the service tech tomorrow and I need to know this! Because as of right now I think that you guys and I know more about this thing than they do.


----------



## styx (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: (cgmb16)*

The original instructions are as follows:
To put the DRL into the MFI menu as an option: 
1) start VAG-COM
2) click: “select control module” button
3) in Direct Entry box type: 09 (Elect. Ctrl)
4) click: RECODE 07 (Recode)
5) In the Software Coding box should be a number (mine was) 0105695, Subtract 1 from the existing coding (my new number is 0105694).
6) click: DO IT.
I believe mine was the same number as the example.
Good luck!
P.S. If you feel adventuresome.... now that you are coded to 0105694 (Driving lights are now in the MFI) you can have them put in 0105692 instead. Check out this thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1152001










_Modified by styx at 6:46 AM 12-16-2003_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (styx)*

The number given in the above post is derived from the following options. You should calculate your own number based on the options you have.
Coding number (basis): 000000
+000001 - Day headlight actively
+000002 - Headlight for USA/Canada actively
+000004 - Comfort interior lighting actively
+000008 - Sensor for rain and light identification blocks
+000016 - Coming Home lighting actively
+000032 - Fog tail light blocks
+000064 - Fog headlight blocks
+000128 - Headlight with gas pressure light (xenon) blocks
+000256 - Marking light for USA/Canada blocks
+000512 - not occupy/unknown
+001024 - Headlamp wash/wipe system blocks
+002048 - EKP relay blocks (only petrol engines)
+004096 - Wake UP function for pneumatic cushioning actively (if September advice Stg. for pneumatic cushioning blocks)
+008192 - Secondary battery for V10-tdi blocks
+016384 - Booster battery blocks
+032768 - Seat heating Low variant blocks (only if WITHOUT MEMORY function)
+065536 - Electrical load management actively
+131072 - Disconnection fog tail light with high level actively (ONLY for Japan)


----------



## VWguy2004 (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: Can the daytime running lights be programmed not to come on? (TCinOC)*

i believe (and im going from memory here as my 'rag is at the dealership right now), i have an option in the menu to turn the DRLs on or off (stock US V8).


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Can the daytime running lights be programmed not to come on? (VWguy2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWguy2004* »_i believe (and im going from memory here as my 'rag is at the dealership right now), i have an option in the menu to turn the DRLs on or off (stock US V8).

Did you purchase the car used? Could be the previous owner made the change. Other option is that the dealer made the change to work on the car without the lights on and then they forgot to switch it back.


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Can the daytime running lights be programmed not to come on? (VWguy2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWguy2004* »_i believe (and im going from memory here as my 'rag is at the dealership right now), i have an option in the menu to turn the DRLs on or off (stock US V8).

I seriously doubt it, it wasn't offered in my stock V8 Treg. Unless they've made changes to the newest builds?







I would like to have had that feature, oh well that's all in the past now.


----------



## VWguy2004 (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: Can the daytime running lights be programmed not to come on? (TCinOC)*

my DRLs are enabled, but to answer the above questions, no, my Trag was bought brand spanin new. It's a completly stock '04 V8. It's a sweeeet truck tho, i love it


----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

*Re: (styx)*



styx said:


> The original instructions are as follows:
> To put the DRL into the MFI menu as an option:
> 1) start VAG-COM
> 2) click: “select control module” button
> ...


----------



## Glenn in Den (Aug 15, 2005)

*Coupla tings . . .*

Regarding the wiring of the rear fog light: Where in the front does the wire need to go if you have the euro switch installed? Is there a wire at the back of that you tap or do you have to redo the plug somehow?
My DRL's are set up to be selectable by menu and I currently have them set OFF. I installed the Euro switch. It works nice now . . .the first position is DRL ON, the second position is DRL OFF/Marker or Parking lights ON, the next is headlights and marker or parking lights ON. The only thing concerning me now is "passing" the DRL ON contacts if I'm going to just turn on my marker lights. I hate powering the xenons for nothing. That's a lot of extra cycles. If I move the switch quickly enough, will they NOT activate for that moment?


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Coupla tings . . . (Glenn in Den)*

There is a good write up of the initial install in the FAQs by Qfactor, and additional commentary from my own job. With the Euro switch in place, the wiring back to the J 393 module is ready to activate. All you need to do is add the wiring and appropriate pin from the module to the fog light. The hardest part is routing the wire and removing and reinstalling the interior panels, particularly the passenger side panel covering the CD changer.
As to your Euro switch positions, with the DRLs turned off in the MFI, 1st is off, 2nd is the Auto headlights postion, 3rd is parking/ marker lights on, and 4th is headlights and marker lights on. I am not clear on what you mean when you mention passing the DRL On; if you are referring to just turning the light switch, that does not activate the xenons.
When aircooled and I worked out the VAG settings to move the DRLs to the MFI and activate the 3 light salute, we could not find a code to deactivate the xenons in the "passing" routine.


----------



## Glenn in Den (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: Coupla tings . . . (DenverBill)*

OOPS. . . . I was going to ask what happened to my auto headlight function. Sheesh, brain fart admittance time: I was in my garage so what I thought was the DRL ON position was in fact the auto position . . . the Treg thought it was DARK and turned on the lights!!
DOH @ !!!'



_Modified by Glenn in Den at 12:32 PM 8-26-2007_


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Coupla tings . . . (Glenn in Den)*

That's okay, I had to venture to the garage too, as I just automatically either turn on the side markers and fogs for dusk, dawn or fog/snow, or the headlights and sidemarkers for darkness.


----------



## yhz2pvd (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Can the daytime running lights be programmed not to come on? (TCinOC)*

Why is it so many people do not like day time running lights? I am one that feels that they add an element of safety to our cars, there is a growing number of motorist on the roadways and in many areas there is no room to expand. Having at least headlights on all the time makes it easier to see others and for them too see you, also I am not sure if this happens where you are, but where I am located people do not like to drive with any lights on, there are plenty of times that you will be driving at pre-dawn or dusk hours and see many people with out headlights on, this is also happens when it is raining, and oh yes let me add that the laws state that if you need you wipers you need to have lights on for safety.
I have had them on my cars since 1991, and looked at a new car, that did not have them nor offer them and walked out the door sighting that no DRL no sale from me. 
I love my MKV Jetta's auto light setting and DRL's in fact my lights remain in the Auto setting all the time.
Can I ask you why you do not like them?


----------



## Brycenator (May 20, 2004)

A better question is why you bumped a very old thread just to question why anyone would not want their drl?


----------



## yhz2pvd (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: (Brycenator)*

Well I guess I rubbed you the wrong way, I am truly sorry if I have offended you and everyone else out there. I take it you are one that does not like DRL's or I am I mistaken? This seems to be an on going issue with a number of people. I was reading some of the older threads to try to get some questions I have answered. And some people have issues with parts that I am looking to make the conversion to and that is why I posted to and moved this older thread back up the list, 
Again I am truly sorry if I have moved anyones thread down or have offended anyone by my questioning!


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Can the daytime running lights be programmed not to come on? (yhz2pvd)*

Flat out, if you can't see another vehicle on the road during the day because it doesn't have it's friggin headlights on, you shouldn't be driving.
If your state requires headlights on with wipers, and you can't be bothered to turn them on with the wipers, you shouldn't be driving. Besides, DRLs are in the front only, the rear lights are still not lit unless it's dark enough for the automatic headlights (if the vehicle has them) to turn on.
Matt
PS-My DRLs are off.


----------



## Green-T (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Can the daytime running lights be programmed not to come on? (VegasMatt)*

Since I live in God's waiting room and all these 80+ age drivers on the road you bet I want my DRL's on, anything to keep that Lincoln Town Car from running into me. Because the little white puff off hair sticking over the steering wheel didn't see my dark green car on the road.
It would be nice to have them in the MFI so you can turn them off at the rare time you will need to.


----------



## WaskesiuDoo (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Can the daytime running lights be programmed not to come on? (Green-T)*

If you go into the lighting settings you can toggle them on or off.


----------



## Green-T (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Can the daytime running lights be programmed not to come on? (WaskesiuDoo)*

Only if you or someone has changed the code with Vagcom to put the choice in the MFI. Unfortunatly I do not know anyone who has a Vagcom. Nor will the CFO let me buy one.


----------



## cgmb16 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: Can the daytime running lights be programmed not to come on? (yhz2pvd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yhz2pvd* »_Why is it so many people do not like day time running lights? I am one that feels that they add an element of safety to our cars, there is a growing number of motorist on the roadways and in many areas there is no room to expand. Having at least headlights on all the time makes it easier to see others and for them too see you, also I am not sure if this happens where you are, but where I am located people do not like to drive with any lights on, there are plenty of times that you will be driving at pre-dawn or dusk hours and see many people with out headlights on, this is also happens when it is raining, and oh yes let me add that the laws state that if you need you wipers you need to have lights on for safety.
I have had them on my cars since 1991, and looked at a new car, that did not have them nor offer them and walked out the door sighting that no DRL no sale from me. 
I love my MKV Jetta's auto light setting and DRL's in fact my lights remain in the Auto setting all the time.
Can I ask you why you do not like them?

I didn't like my DRL's on the touareg because they used the xenon bulbs instead of the halogen bulbs. This could cause the bulb to burn out prematurely, which are very expensive to replace outside of the warranty.


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: Can the daytime running lights be programmed not to come on? (yhz2pvd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yhz2pvd* »_
Can I ask you why you do not like them?

-because many vehicles are set up so that only the headlights come on, no tailights...and you get drones of idiots driving around in the dark with no lights other than their DRLs
-because pre DRLs, the only vehicles with headlamps on were motorcycles, and they would stick out in traffic...


----------



## yhz2pvd (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Can the daytime running lights be programmed not to come on? (VegasMatt)*

SO I take it you are one if those friggin idiots who waits until the very last moment to turn on your headlights, that is to say well after dusk when it is almost "black" Let me guess you chose not to wear your seat-belt as well
Gotta love people like you.
It would be great if insurance companies actually gave discounts to people with DRL's and increased rates for those that choose to disable them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yhz2pvd (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Can the daytime running lights be programmed not to come on? (NickM)*

Then I think that DRL's need to be taken to the next level, and tail lights need to be added. It is interesting that Motorcycles have had "auto lights" for years and I have never met a motorcycle rider who hates that there lights come on when they start up their ride.


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Can the daytime running lights be programmed not to come on? (yhz2pvd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yhz2pvd* »_SO I take it you are one if those friggin idiots who waits until the very last moment to turn on your headlights, that is to say well after dusk when it is almost "black" Let me guess you chose not to wear your seat-belt as well
Gotta love people like you.
It would be great if insurance companies actually gave discounts to people with DRL's and increased rates for those that choose to disable them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Actually, I did disable the seatbelt chime too. Not that I don't wear it, I just don't need my car to be the nanny that tells me to put it on. I know how and when to do that, and have for a long time. 
I turn on my lights when I need to, or I let the Auto function do its thing. Generally, I run them myself, and am one of the first folks on the road to turn them on. I'm actually a very safe, courteous driver. 
As an avid motorcyclist (three bikes in the fleet) I know the value of DRLs in that world, as our always-on headlights go a long way towards being noticed. The thing is, a motorcycle has about a quarter of the frontal area to be seen from straight ahead, so the headlight makes it easier for us to be seen. If every other vehicle on the road has its lights on, they can drown out the motorcycle, making it harder to see the bike. To me, this is all the more reason for cars to not have them, to keep the exclusivity to the bikes, where it certainly has a beneficial effect. I'll stick with my initial response: If you can't see a car in the daylight because it doesn't have its headlights on, you shouldn't be driving.
And, I do love people like me







People that can actually use their own brain to do things, people that can think for themselves and not rely on technology to do everything for them. People that can use their head for something besides a hat rack, so to speak. 
You sound to me like the type who has a chip on their shoulder, and has nothing better to do than nit-pick other people and their habits that don't fall in line with your own. So, I'm not going to entertain your twelve-year old antics any further. Someday, when you grow up enough to realize people are people, each with their own opinion, you'll realize just how futile this discussion really is.
Matt


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Can the daytime running lights be programmed not to come on? (VegasMatt)*

Did you not have a good time on vacation?


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Can the daytime running lights be programmed not to come on? (yhz2pvd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yhz2pvd* »_SO I take it you are one if those friggin idiots who waits until the very last moment to turn on your headlights, that is to say well after dusk when it is almost "black" Let me guess you chose not to wear your seat-belt as well
Gotta love people like you.
It would be great if insurance companies actually gave discounts to people with DRL's and increased rates for those that choose to disable them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

This thread has had activity for four years and has done a lot of good for a lot of good people on this forum. Let me suggest to you sir... that you tone down your inflammatory ways or we'll escalate things.
Understand!


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Can the daytime running lights be programmed not to come on? (Yeti35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yeti35* »_Did you not have a good time on vacation?









Nah, I was too busy turning off my headlights and unbuckling my seatbelt while driving through the snow and towing a trailer with bald tires








Actually, I think I've got some whiplash from a wipeout, but had a great trip. I'm sure Alta is going to be sweet this weekend. Have fun!
Matt


----------



## Rickanns (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Can the daytime running lights be programmed not to come on? (yhz2pvd)*

yhs, I also choose to keep my DRL's on. Before I retired, I was in and out of a parking garage all day and found the DRL's very handy. I also feel they make the car more visible from the front and like that aspect. For some unexplainable reason, I dont use the auto setting very much. I gues its just my idiosyncracy. Some of the responders that have been discussing this are rallying friends and since they dont like the DRL's, so be it. It is not a burning issue.
They also have the capability to disable the nanny-government seat belt chimes, the idiot Accept Screen on the Nav sustem, and illuminate the halogen passing lights for their high beams. I see the advantages of these settings, but my Treg still stays stock for the most part.
"God's waiting line" I love that






















Rick


----------

